# It's Lottery Time!!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OHIO STATE PARKS DUCK BLIND LOTTERY SET FOR AUGUST 20



COLUMBUS, OH - Nearly 300 permits are available to hunters wishing to hunt ducks and geese from a blind at an Ohio State Park this waterfowl hunting season. A lottery drawing for the permits will be held at 17 state parks the morning of Saturday, August 20.

Interested applicants must appear in person at a participating state park office with proof of a 2005 Ohio hunting license, state wetlands stamp endorsement in the applicants name, and a signed 2005 or 2004 federal duck stamp. Applicants under the age of 18 are encouraged to have a parent or legal guardian present to sign the permit contract. 

Participating state parks include Portage Lakes and West Branch in northeast Ohio; East Harbor and Lake Loramie in northwest Ohio; Dillon in southeast Ohio; Buck Creek, Caesar Creek, Cowan Lake, East Fork, Hueston Woods, Kiser Lake and Rocky Fork in southwest Ohio; and Alum Creek, A.W. Marion, Buckeye Lake, Delaware and Indian Lake in central Ohio. 

Applications will be taken beginning at 7:30 a.m. at most parks, with the lottery drawings at 8 a.m. at the park office, unless otherwise noted. Exceptions include Buck Creek State Park in Clark County, A.W. Marion State Park (drawing will be held at Deer Creek State Park office) in Pickaway County, and Dillon State Park in Muskingum County where the lotteries will be held at 9 a.m.

Deer Creek State Park in central Ohio will not be offering permits for construction of blinds during the 2005/2006 waterfowl season due to the temporary closure of the Harding Cabin boat ramp for renovations after Labor Day. However, shoreline hunting of waterfowl will be permitted in season on Deer Creek reservoir. 

Each hunter can apply for only one duck blind permit and no one can apply or draw for another person. There is a $50 non-refundable permit fee for lottery winners. Lottery winners have 45 days to construct their blinds and all blinds must be dismantled by March 15, 2 006. 

The dates of the 2005 fall waterfowl hunting season have not yet been determined by the Ohio Wildlife Council, but generally fall in the later part of October. For information about hunting seasons, call 1-800-WILDLIFE or visit ohiodnr.com online.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Carl, 
I was trying to find the link to the draw dates last night.
Keep them coming dude.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I love it, In a few more weeks early goose. I love fall.
Thanks foe the info.
Brad


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info, can't wait for early goose and teal season.


----------

